# Adjustable Squat/Bench w/catchers



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

At the moment I just have a normal bench at my home gym, but looking into start doing more heavier squats so need to obviously get something to make this safer. Don't really have the room for a squat cage or big rack. Was looking at this one (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU66M8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=5336432705-21) which you can adjust the catchers height and widths so can use it for benching too, using my old bench.

Does anyone have the same one or perhaps something similar? Anything better out there for the money either?

Cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I know you've said you haven't the space .........

but the cheap gymano power racks on ebay again for £200 in sexy orange and thats got the pulley tower as well.


----------

